# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  A few pics of my snakes from my phone.

## Crotalids

As the title says - enjoy!

----------

_Annarose15_ (10-27-2012),_arialmt_ (10-28-2012),_babyknees_ (11-07-2012),BleedingOrange36 (10-27-2012),_Capray_ (10-28-2012),_Chkadii_ (10-30-2012),_ChrisS_ (10-27-2012),Cinnamon Peroxide (11-02-2018),_gsarchie_ (10-29-2012),_Ogre_ (11-05-2012),_Pyrate81_ (11-07-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (10-30-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (10-29-2012),_WarriorPrincess90_ (10-27-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (10-30-2012)

----------


## RoseyReps

Amazing! Thank you for sharing  :Very Happy: 
I would love to work with hots one day, especially cobras. But who doesn't love their hooded beauty? They are spectacular animals!

----------


## Andybill

Amazing! I love the little cobra with the anti-persperant.

----------


## EAC Reptiles

Great pics. I can't believe they were taken with a phone.

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

These pics are awesome! Hots are so freaking beautiful!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Nice looking animals!  Pretty good pics for a phone!  Lol, I like how they have their mouths full, to occupy them for a photo shoot.   :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Crotalids

Thanks for the kind comments people!!




> Nice looking animals!  Pretty good pics for a phone!  Lol, I like how they have their mouths full, to occupy them for a photo shoot.  
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Haha! Exactly. 

Especially with the Gaboons once they struck they aren't letting go at all. So you can get really close.

----------


## kevinb

Gorgeous hots! Gaboons are my favorite hot, yours are gorgeous!

----------


## ChrisS

Great pics and nice looking animals!

----------


## carlson

Gaboons are so freaking cool, what are the green ones in last pic? I'd love to own hots one day but as of now don't have the confidence for one at al.

----------


## Mike41793

Very nice looking animals.  I love the gaboons as well.  Id the one eating a piece of chicken or am i seeing that pic weird?

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Great pics for a phone! What kind of phone is that? Also, gorgeous animals. I love hots...so beautiful...and terrifying simultaneously. Gaboons are my favorite too, but I'm to much of a chicken to ever own a hot. Especially a Gaboon.  :Razz:  Kudos.  :Smile:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Very nice looking animals.  I love the gaboons as well.  Id the one eating a piece of chicken or am i seeing that pic weird?


LOL I was just gonna ask that

----------


## Crotalids

> Great pics and nice looking animals!


Thank you.




> Gorgeous hots! Gaboons are my favorite hot, yours are gorgeous!


They're very pretty indeed! 




> Gaboons are so freaking cool, what are the green ones in last pic? I'd love to own hots one day but as of now don't have the confidence for one at al.


Trimeresurus albolabris - White lipped pit viper




> Very nice looking animals.  I love the gaboons as well.  Id the one eating a piece of chicken or am i seeing that pic weird?


Chicken? lol. Are you on about the Gab with the blood on the leaf? That's a rat pup, it's just it's fang completely destroyed it lol.




> Great pics for a phone! What kind of phone is that? Also, gorgeous animals. I love hots...so beautiful...and terrifying simultaneously. Gaboons are my favorite too, but I'm to much of a chicken to ever own a hot. Especially a Gaboon.  Kudos.


Just an iPhone 4s  :Smile:  And thank you.

----------


## Pampho85

Wow, I love all of them! My hope is to someday be able to keep venomous! Especially Gaboons!

----------


## Rat160

Love Gaboons, I used to own a Egyptian Cobra that had its venom sacs removed but still.. Every time is was feeding time or tub cleaning time I would sweat bullets. Soon realized that keeping hots was not for me, and rehomed her. 

Still I have a lot of respect for these snakes. Kudos.

----------


## Crotalids

> Love Gaboons, I used to own a Egyptian Cobra that had its venom sacs removed but still.. Every time is was feeding time or tub cleaning time I would sweat bullets. Soon realized that keeping hots was not for me, and rehomed her. 
> 
> Still I have a lot of respect for these snakes. Kudos.


It isn't for some people granted. I never feel scared or under pressure in anything I've ever done, which is a good thing as it allows me to be calm  :Smile: . 




> Wow, I love all of them! My hope is to someday be able to keep venomous! Especially Gaboons!


Thanks. Gaboons seem to be a big favourite. They're very nice, but do nothing for weeks on end!

----------


## Mike41793

> Chicken? lol. Are you on about the Gab with the blood on the leaf? That's a rat pup, it's just it's fang completely destroyed it lol.


Oh wow. Yea the top right pic. That rat pup got messed up by the gabby lol!

----------


## KThnxBye

Insanely gorgeous collection  :Very Happy:

----------


## Crotalids

> Insanely gorgeous collection


Thank you  :Very Happy:  



> Oh wow. Yea the top right pic. That rat pup got messed up by the gabby lol!


Yeah it took a bit of damage..

----------


## Crotalids

These aren't taken with a camera phone! Lol






This was 6 months or so ago, when I bought them.

----------


## barbie.dragon

Haha all the snakes with food in their mouths look like they're grinning  :Smile:

----------


## Crotalids

> Haha all the snakes with food in their mouths look like they're grinning


Ha, yeah I guess so!

----------


## gsarchie

Gorgeous collection!  None of you _Crotalus horridus_?  For shame!  Definitely the most beautiful hot in my opinion, but I am biased as I worked with them in college.

- - - Updated - - -

And I assumed that the little wrecked pinkies were just being dissolved by venom!  Was it just the physical damage from the fang or was there some chemical damage there as well?

----------


## Valentine Pirate

LOVE the Gaboon viper pics! They're my absolute favorite hot! If I'm ever lucky enough to find someone with experience around here to work with they'll be on my wish list. Thank you for sharing pics

----------


## Crotalids

> Gorgeous collection!  None of you _Crotalus horridus_?  For shame!  Definitely the most beautiful hot in my opinion, but I am biased as I worked with them in college.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And I assumed that the little wrecked pinkies were just being dissolved by venom!  Was it just the physical damage from the fang or was there some chemical damage there as well?


Unfortunately no, they weren't mine. I was just looking at them at my house for 8 months whilst my friend went traveling. But hope to get some babies off him next year. No chemical damage, when the pinks are wet it's easily to tear them apart, especially with a half an inch fang going straight through - it burst instantly with the penetration of the fang. 




> LOVE the Gaboon viper pics! They're my absolute favorite hot! If I'm ever lucky enough to find someone with experience around here to work with they'll be on my wish list. Thank you for sharing pics


No problem  :Smile:  Boring snakes though, they do nothing for weeks upon weeks! But they're nice to look at, so kind of make up for it.

----------


## Cameron Lamb Exotics

Awesome, I love the gaboons they always look adorable with food in there mouth.

----------


## Crotalids

> Awesome, I love the gaboons they always look adorable with food in there mouth.


Thanks! Gaboons always seem to be a big favourite...I will admit i didn't like them until i had my own lol.

----------


## Crotalids

Some more phone pics from today:

----------


## RoseyReps

Those side colors are amazing! And that last picture looks unreal! It looks like another snake hitching a ride on his/her back, way cool!  :Good Job:  

More cobra pics please  :Very Happy:  hehe Also, what species is your cobra? I'm not very familiar with the different ones.

----------


## Crotalids

> Those side colors are amazing! And that last picture looks unreal! It looks like another snake hitching a ride on his/her back, way cool!  
> 
> More cobra pics please  hehe Also, what species is your cobra? I'm not very familiar with the different ones.


Thank you  :Smile:  The pictures are unedited, just taken with natural sunlight shining on them, as that really brings out their colour! 

Will get some tomorrow, I haven't disturbed her much lately as she is a new addition. But i've had her for two weeks now, so i will bug her a bit tomorrow for you  :Razz: 

She's a _Naja siamensis_ - Indochinese spitting cobra.

----------

_RoseyReps_ (10-30-2012)

----------


## RoseyReps

Very awesome. You don't have to bug her, but I will always enjoy cobra pics  :Very Happy:  

What kind of precautions do you use when photographing her? I love the hooded up pictures, but does that pose a risk of her spitting? Do you wear protective goggles? 
Sorry, for the barrage of questions  :Smile:

----------


## Crotalids

> Very awesome. You don't have to bug her, but I will always enjoy cobra pics  
> 
> What kind of precautions do you use when photographing her? I love the hooded up pictures, but does that pose a risk of her spitting? Do you wear protective goggles? 
> Sorry, for the barrage of questions


Nothing at the moment, as she's so small. 

She will spit if i get too close, normally all over my camera or phone lol. Yup i wear goggles at all times! Wouldn't ever risk not wearing them, even if she hadn't spit for a year - safety first  :Smile: 

It's ok, you don't have to apologise!

----------

_RoseyReps_ (10-30-2012)

----------


## Crotalids

Sorry, I haven't forgotten! I tried to get pictures the other day, but she wasn't having it and just wanted to escape or bite me lol. So I fed her that day. 

But this coming week hopefully she will be a good girl, and il get some better pics  :Smile:

----------


## RoseyReps

No worries! Don't go getting yourself tagged for a pic hehe  :Wink:

----------


## Crotalids

> No worries! Don't go getting yourself tagged for a pic hehe


Haha, I won't  :Smile:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Oh goodness, I missed this thread. Amazing collection! I love how the gabbies stand up with their food. So cute!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Crotalids

> Oh goodness, I missed this thread. Amazing collection! I love how the gabbies stand up with their food. So cute!
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you. They're pretty damn adorable!

----------


## Crotalids

Nice teeth!

----------


## babyknees

These are great! Really beautiful! Your phone takes great pics!

----------


## Pyrate81

Totally amazing!  Great pics and snakes!   Thanks for sharing!  

 :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Crotalids

Trimeresurus albolabris female, she is quite dull at the moment as she's going into shed. (Bloody water marks!!!!!)



Couple of pics of my male, he shed last week, so he's looking nice and fresh  :Smile: 





And this is how they spend a lot of their time sleeping lol. Male on top, female on the bottom. (Male was in shed here so looks duller/grey than the female)



Sorry i haven't got more cobra pics. She's being a little pain in the arse, she will hood for a second and then 'run' off to find somewhere to hide. Still very shy at the moment, hopefully soon she will in a bad mood and won't back down, so i can take some better pics!

- - - Updated - - -




> These are great! Really beautiful! Your phone takes great pics!


Thanks! They are quite good for a phone, but my brother lost my DSLR on holiday! So waiting for insurance to pay out, so i can buy another one - the pics should be better then.  :Smile: 




> Totally amazing!  Great pics and snakes!   Thanks for sharing!


Thank you.

----------


## 3skulls

Awesome!!
I get a rush dealing with my Tarantulas, can't imagine dealing with snakes like that. 

Very very cool.  :Smile:

----------


## Crotalids

> Awesome!!
> I get a rush dealing with my Tarantulas, can't imagine dealing with snakes like that. 
> 
> Very very cool.


Lol, thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## RoseyReps

I love how grumpy their faces are. It's funny how nature designed them. So many venomous snakes have the grumpy face, looks like they are scowling. Where as pythons just look spaced out O_O 

Your Trimeresurus Albolabris are beautiful! Love how they sleep  :Smile:

----------


## Crotalids

> I love how grumpy their faces are. It's funny how nature designed them. So many venomous snakes have the grumpy face, looks like they are scowling. Where as pythons just look spaced out O_O 
> 
> Your Trimeresurus Albolabris are beautiful! Love how they sleep


Haha I know! It is odd, I guess it's the head shape of pit vipers that make them look like that. 

The male is definitely moody, goes with his looks! His nick name is cranky! Lol.

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Crotalids

I don't think there are any baby snakes cuter than rattlers. I'm biased though, they're my favourite snakes!

----------


## ironpython

OMG you have got to be kidding me. They are beautiful but I don't have the nads  for that. Cool.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Crotalids

> OMG you have got to be kidding me. They are beautiful but I don't have the nads  for that. Cool.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Lol, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow you have a lot of hots!!! You are definitely brave...or crazy  :Wink:  

Do you handle any of them or do you use long hooks when you move them for these pictures? The cobra is super cute, but I have a feeling I wouldn't want him for a pet, lol.

----------


## Crotalids

> Wow you have a lot of hots!!! You are definitely brave...or crazy  
> 
> Do you handle any of them or do you use long hooks when you move them for these pictures? The cobra is super cute, but I have a feeling I wouldn't want him for a pet, lol.


Sorry, I've only just seen this. Photobucket removed all my photos for some reason! Lol. Will have to put them back up at some point. 

I have hardly any hots  :Sad: . I won't be happy till I have 30+. 

Don't handle any of them apart from with hooks, free handling is for idiots in my opinion. No point in risking it. 

My little cobra is quite shy to be honest, she would rather try and escape and find somewhere to hide than stand up to me. 

Hopefully will have some better pics next week of her next week when my mate comes down!

----------


## Crotalids

Here's a few that came out nicely, the rest didn't as my mate was hungover lol. 

But I will get some more when I get my new camera in a few weeks!

----------

